# South Dakota Hay Market News



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Sioux Falls, SD Fri Oct 24, 2008 USDA-SD Ag Market News

Weekly East River South Dakota Hay Market
All prices per ton, unless noted, FOB field or stack.

Compared to last week Alfalfa and grass hay steady to
firm. Buyer inquiry good. Grinding quality hay steady to weak.
Alfalfa pellets steady. Bedding in Large Squares higher; Large
Rounds steady.

Alfalfa:
Large Squares:
Supreme RFV > 185+ xx
Premium RFV > 170-185, load 170.00-175.00
Good RFV > 150, loads 110.00-130.00
Fair RFV > 130, xx
Utility RFV < 110 load 120.00
Grinding Quality 90.00

Large Rounds:
Premium xx
Good xx
Fair load 135.00
Grinding Quality 90.00

Mixed Alfalfa/grass:
Large Squares:
Good xx
Grass:
Large Squares:
Premium xx
Good few loads 90.00-100.00
Fair xx
Large Rounds:
Good 85.00-90.00

Straw:
Large Squares: 80.00 FOB
Large Rounds: 65.00, 70.00 delivered

Pellets:
Sun-cured Alfalfa: 17 pct 190.00
15 pct 178.00

Source: USDA-South Dakota Ag Market News, Sioux Falls, SD
605-338-4061 24 hr markets 605-336-7765
www.ams.usda.gov/mnreports/SF_LS311


----------

